# Pheromones



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

The weirdest thing happened to me the other day. I forgot to wear deodorant but instead of smelling bad some girl said I smelled really good. I think it's got to be a furry thing cuz I've never heard of this before. 

FYI Pheromones are chemicals animals release when their looking for a mate.


----------



## Molotov (Feb 6, 2010)

I, would explain why for myself, but I'll shut up.

I will say that I heard 3 girls say I smell good and it wasn't my cologne or deodorant. Even got my crotch grabbed by some random girl, XP


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kinky ~~

But yeah, just as long as the pheromones "outsmell" the BO


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 6, 2010)

WTF. Shut up. You better be a troll.

And also.. humans do the same thing.
It's proven that people who are a good match genetically
will usually like eachothers scent more than someone who
is not a match at all, or related to you. Because obviously
being with a relative would do nothing good for your genes.


----------



## Viva (Feb 6, 2010)

That would be called musk


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not trolling.....I never troll unless a troll is trolling me....I'm just saying putting somethin out there.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 6, 2010)

Also.. chicks who are ovulating usually don't mind the smell of BO. :< Bleh.

Or rather.. it smells good to them.. idk.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not trolling.....I never troll unless a troll is trolling me....I'm just saying putting somethin out there.


that was the single most intelligent thing I've seen on this site.


----------



## Viva (Feb 6, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Also.. chicks who are ovulating usually don't mind the smell of BO. :< Bleh.
> 
> Or rather.. it smells good to them.. idk.


 
That's strange.  I thought a girl's sense of smell was supposed to be more acute at that time.  The BO would be even more overpowering X(


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 6, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> That's strange.  I thought a girl's sense of smell was supposed to be more acute at that time.  The BO would be even more overpowering X(


Yeah, but because she's ovulating it doesn't small _bad_.
It's also proven that when a chick is ovulating men appear to be more attracted to her, 
because of subtle changes in her during that time. Like the voice gets a bit higher, not
enough to notice contentiously, but the mind picks up on it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> that was the single most intelligent thing I've seen on this site.




I guess you could say It ranks up there but I wouldn't say its the best...



SugarMental said:


> Yeah, but because she's ovulating it doesn't small _bad_.
> It's also proven that when a chick is ovulating men appear to be more attracted to her,
> because of subtle changes in her during that time. Like the voice gets a bit higher, not
> enough to notice contentiously, but the mind picks up on it.



Yeah, watched some discovery channel thing on sex appeal...It was quite interesting but they had this one chick count from 1-10 on different days around when her time would come and its safe to say there's a surprising difference from day 1 and day 10....


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I guess you could say It ranks up there but I wouldn't say its the best...


Then again I haven't been here long so I guess there might be something better that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, watched some discovery channel thing on sex appeal...It was quite interesting but they had this one chick count from 1-10 on different days around when her time would come and its safe to say there's a surprising difference from day 1 and day 10....



That's the one I saw. x3


----------



## Viva (Feb 6, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yeah, but because she's ovulating it doesn't small _bad_.
> It's also proven that when a chick is ovulating men appear to be more attracted to her,
> because of subtle changes in her during that time. Like the voice gets a bit higher, not
> enough to notice contentiously, but the mind picks up on it.


 
Hmm...now I will go to bed a little less ignorant 

/french


----------



## Jesie (Feb 6, 2010)

Well might explain why I like the way Janks smell over some of my old boyfriends.

Tho if yer overly clean you wont get these types of reactions from the opposite sex as you keep washing away the smell.

Ah, cruel irony.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> WTF. Shut up. You better be a troll.
> 
> And also.. humans do the same thing.
> It's proven that people who are a good match genetically
> ...



does your avatar change colours? because I'm staring at it right now and it's all changing colours.
edit: am I tripping?


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> does your avatar change colours? because I'm staring at it right now and it's all changing colours.
> edit: am I tripping?


If your tripping so am I cuz It looks like that avi is popping out every ten seconds or so.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> If your tripping so am I cuz It looks like that avi is popping out every ten seconds or so.



okay.
..
*right click*

it's a gif.

FUUUU-


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2010)

My TA in Computer Science is from China and he doesn't wear any deodorant.  Dude smells TERRIBLE.  Like I have to not breathe in when he's near it's so bad.  No one has said anything.  I'm considering telling him, but I don't want to offend the guy cause he's nice.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2010)

The presence of human pheromones is VESTIGIAL at best.  Other smells have supplanted pheromones as a "turn-on" smell for humans.  Our noses are not very sharp, and our "pheromones" are very weak and garner no reaction from most people - and even when isolated and distilled to the point of being perceivable by most human noses they tend to have a NEGATIVE impact upon the opposite sex.  We've got other smells to attract with these days, pheromones are useless.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The presence of human pheromones is VESTIGIAL at best.  Other smells have supplanted pheromones as a "turn-on" smell for humans.  Our noses are not very sharp, and our "pheromones" are very weak and garner no reaction from most people - and even when isolated and distilled to the point of being perceivable by most human noses they tend to have a NEGATIVE impact upon the opposite sex.  We've got other smells to attract with these days, pheromones are useless.



So by that logic it has to be a furries only thing <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> My TA in Computer Science is from China and he doesn't wear any deodorant.  Dude smells TERRIBLE.  Like I have to not breathe in when he's near it's so bad.  No one has said anything.  I'm considering telling him, but I don't want to offend the guy cause he's nice.



tell him. just tell him.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> So by that logic it has to be a furries only thing <3



You're an imbecile.

Furries are humans.  (Barely, sometimes, but human nevertheless.)

Being obsessed with animal-people does not make you revert to some primal form, capable of picking up on things like pheromones.  I suppose you're going to go around your house and piss on the walls to tag up your turf, too?  Oh wait, some of you already DO that.

And just because most furries seem predisposed to stinking like the bottom of a dirty laundry hamper does not mean they are giving off "pheromones".  Although if you're into people that smell awful, I suppose that would accomplish roughly the same thing.

Seriously, go take a shower with soap and shampoo, put on deodorant and at least TRY to smell like a civilized being.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You're an imbecile.
> 
> Furries are humans.  (Barely, sometimes, but human nevertheless.)
> 
> ...


It sounded like a joke to me, but... Okay.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It sounded like a joke to me, but... Okay.


It sounded like a joke to me too, Some people just have to huge a serious Lobe in their over worked brains lol


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> It sounded like a joke to me too, Some people just have to huge a serious Lobe in their over worked brains lol


Yeah. BTW, your avi is cute ^^


----------



## Viva (Feb 6, 2010)

Pheromones also work for humans


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah. BTW, your avi is cute ^^


Aww thanks <3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I guess you could say It ranks up there but I wouldn't say its the best...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, watched some discovery channel thing on sex appeal...It was quite interesting but they had this one chick count from 1-10 on different days around when her time would come and its safe to say there's a surprising difference from day 1 and day 10....


 Scotty u really like the muti quote dont you XD


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Aww thanks <3


it is cute ^_^


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> it is cute ^_^


Guys stop ur making me blush fur realz


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Guys stop ur making me blush fur realz


 ^_^ lol


----------



## Morroke (Feb 6, 2010)

HOLY BITCHTITS WHAT IS GOING ON HERE


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 6, 2010)

This thread is fucking awful


----------



## Aurali (Feb 6, 2010)

guys behave.. he is a resemblance of the tamer parts of ye-all fandom.. trust me.. it gets creepy when you leave the nutshell of faf..


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 6, 2010)

Obvious lie, OP is trying to justify being a smelly creeper and convince himself he's not totally repulsive :V .


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Obvious lie, OP is trying to justify being a smelly creeper and convince himself he's not totally repulsive :V .


 XD


----------



## Jesie (Feb 6, 2010)

Mr. Troll, I'll have you know I have not showered in over a month and I still smell like a bed of Roses.



A huge heaping pile of dead women named Rose...


----------



## Dahguns (Feb 6, 2010)

All the girls love the scent of my duckbutter


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> All the girls love the scent of my duckbutter


Please tell me you mean the food.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

The OP's avatar makes me want to punch him.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The OP's avatar makes me want to punch him.


Aww ilu2 <3


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't like BO, but I can smell pheromones off guys. They smell really good if it isn't BO. <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I don't like BO, but I can smell pheromones off guys. They smell really good if it isn't BO. <3


what


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The presence of human pheromones is VESTIGIAL at best.  Other smells have supplanted pheromones as a "turn-on" smell for humans.  Our noses are not very sharp, and our "pheromones" are very weak and garner no reaction from most people - and even when isolated and distilled to the point of being perceivable by most human noses they tend to have a NEGATIVE impact upon the opposite sex.  We've got other smells to attract with these days, pheromones are useless.


Please cite studies backing that up.  I've read the exactly opposite and I do follow this stuff.

And concentrating human pheromones?  We haven't even identified what exact compounds our pheromones consist of.  If we did, you'd best every body spray on the planet would be loaded with the stuff!  

So the study you mentioned above, the best they could do is to concentrate human BO.  Ugh, of course that'd have a negative effect.  I don't care how much of a turn-on your pheromones may be, if you don't shower for a while, your BO is 100% guaranteed to turn off everyone in the room!

Oh, and yes, I've seen this happen irl.  If I shower that morning but go without deodorant for the day, I'm MUCH more likely to get some action from my lady that night.  Likewise, if I'm on a date and I smell perfume and artificial crap, I'm much less likely to get turned on than if I smell her natural odor.  That is, unless she hasn't showered in a while.  Not a fan of rank BO, thanks!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 6, 2010)

dickmusk?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 6, 2010)

This is bloody gross, guys.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 6, 2010)

My iguana emits pheromones.  o.-.o

Or so the books tell me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Who wants to smell my pheromones baby?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who wants to smell my pheromones baby?



Oh god.  You are asking for it, man.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who wants to smell my pheromones baby?


I might, but your straight so, no.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh god.  You are asking for it, man.


I am asking for it. I want it.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

One time I dressed up like a pheromone...
God damn they were all over me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am asking for it. I want it.



Oh baby~  Gun oil is sexy~


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh baby~  Gun oil is sexy~


Aww yeah rub it all over me, and I mean _all over me..._


----------



## Jazzy (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> The weirdest thing happened to me the other day. I forgot to wear deodorant but instead of smelling bad some girl said I smelled really good. I think it's got to be a furry thing cuz I've never heard of this before.
> 
> FYI Pheromones are chemicals animals release when their looking for a mate.



So did you two end up knocking boots?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Aww yeah rub it all over me, and I mean _all over me..._



With a thread name of "pheromones" it was a given that the thread would get this dirtAy lol.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> So did you two end up knocking boots?


pfft. no I have better restraint then she did. looking back that's a little regrettable. any way it turned out she was pregnant when it happened.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am asking for it. I want it.



It can be in your tailhole if you want it there.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> It can be in your tailhole if you want it there.


Yes. I do want it there. Right now. From you.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. I do want it there. Right now. From you.



Oh baby... Meet me out back? I already have your IP address so I know where you live.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Oh baby... Meet me out back? I already have your IP address so I know where you live.


I don't think doing it in 2-3 feet of snow is a smart idea.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think doing it in 2-3 feet of snow is a smart idea.



No one'l notice the residue.  Just saying......


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> No one'l notice the residue.  Just saying......


But it'll be freezing!


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it'll be freezing!


And all their stuffz will be so cold and shrinky


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> And all their stuffz will be so cold and shrinky


I lol'd. I'll join, nevertheless.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I lol'd.


Thanks I try -awesome face-


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think doing it in 2-3 feet of snow is a smart idea.



<3~ Yiff in the snow... ~<3


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> And all their stuffz will be so cold and shrinky



You know what? I don't think there is a acronym to say how hard I laughed

you get a little award for making joes day!!!!!! Opah!!!


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> You know what? I don't think there is a acronym to say how hard I laughed
> 
> you get a little award for making joes day!!!!!! Opah!!!


-holds up the award- I wanna thank the academy -shot-


----------



## Wreth (Feb 6, 2010)

This thread, the furry fandom in a nutshell.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> <3~ Yiff in the snow... ~<3


I'd yiff you anywhere sexy, even in the snow... I bet you're tight.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh!  Make an igloo!


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> This thread, the furry fandom in a nutshell.


No it's missing something. a Sadomasochist


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd yiff you anywhere sexy, even in the snow... I bet you're tight.



Better believe it... All tight and ready for you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Better believe it... All tight and ready for you.


God I wanna fuck you so bad... I'm so turned on right now.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 6, 2010)

i have a can of fox pheromones


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Please cite studies backing that up.  I've read the exactly opposite and I do follow this stuff.



Well, I'm looking, and I'm not finding.  I should concede but I'm too stubborn to do so and will continue searching for a reliable source that backs my statement.  So nyeh nyeh.

OK, OK, you win.  For now.  Most of what I've dug up is ambiguous with a slight lean towards "yes" on pheromones.  Congratulations, you've just put the wind in the OP's sails again.

Also: PLEASE MODS KILL THIS THING BEFORE THEY BREAK OUT THE TYPEFUCKING TO KILL IT WITH.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God I wanna fuck you so bad... I'm so turned on right now.


Do I smell an AIM chatroom? Or is this happening right here, right now...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Do I smell an AIM chatroom? Or is this happening right here, right now...


No, you don't.

You smell my pheromones.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

This is Joe Craig in the evening, with the smooooooth jazz.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, you don't.
> 
> You smell my pheromones.


I should have seen that coming


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Adding all y'all on xbox. (if ya got one) .  Good group right here lmao


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, you don't.
> 
> You smell my pheromones.


And I must say: It smells pretty damn good. :3


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> And I must say: It smells pretty damn good. :3


has anyone else noticed Pheromones taste better then they smell?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> has anyone else noticed Pheromones taste better then they smell?


Um... Not yet...


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Adding all y'all on xbox. (if ya got one) .  Good group right here lmao



Heckler & kotch is the only one wit xbox.  
I'm adding you bud just lettin you know I guess lol


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Heckler & kotch is the only one wit xbox.
> I'm adding you bud just lettin you know I guess lol


You have to ask him... He won't post his real acct name.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

It's not listed in my account. And plus I'm more of a PC gamer now anyways. Also I'm not actually gay if that's what you're after...


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You have to ask him... He won't post his real acct name.


 More people should post MSN names so I can stalk them!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not listed in my account. And plus I'm more of a PC gamer now anyways. Also I'm not actually gay if that's what you're after...


I would be a PC gamer, If I had a good enough PC... *glares at his $75 P.O.S. desktop*



Ravefox_twi said:


> More people should post MSN names so I can  stalk them!


I don't have one... All I have is AIM.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope. Not gay.  I need a reason to keep playing this 360 that I
spent so much money on though...  It's collecting dust.  
And my friends are never on lol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I would be a PC gamer, If I had a good enough PC... *glares at his $75 P.O.S. desktop*
> 
> I don't have one... All I have is AIM.


I've got a pretty damn badass desktop that I bought recently. And I got a G15 keyboard. I love you G15 keyboard... <3


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> has anyone else noticed Pheromones taste better then they smell?



I have no idea. I've never actually been in a romantic situation with a guy. At least not yet anyway. Gay guys are hard to find around my town... For me anyway.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I have no idea. I've never actually been in a romantic situation with a guy. At least not yet anyway. Gay guys are hard to find around my town... For me anyway.


Are we gunna fuck or not?


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are we gunna fuck or not?



Yes, send me a PM.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I have no idea. I've never actually been in a romantic situation with a guy. At least not yet anyway. Gay guys are hard to find around my town... For me anyway.


  Pheromones mainly come from girls dude.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Pheromones mainly come from girls dude.



Whoops, wrong type.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2010)

Molotov said:


> I, would explain why for myself, but I'll shut up.
> 
> I will say that I heard 3 girls say I smell good and it wasn't my cologne or deodorant. *Even got my crotch grabbed by some random girl*, XP



I had a girl on the street tell me she wanted my baby, once...


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 6, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I had a girl on the street tell me she wanted my baby, once...



did you oblige?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> did you oblige?



It's Roose.  What do you think? :V  The man prides himself on his ability to deny himself pleasure, for the sake of retaining an imaginary moral high ground from which he can wag his finger at others.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Eww. Sweat smell.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 6, 2010)

Wait so do same sex pheromones smell good to you if you are homosexual? That would be interesting to know, also I shower 1-2 times a day is that too clean? Some of my friends think so so i was wondering your peoples thoughts .


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Wait so do same sex pheromones smell good to you if you are homosexual? That would be interesting to know, also I shower 1-2 times a day is that too clean? Some of my friends think so so i was wondering your peoples thoughts .


 
No they do not.


----------



## Bir (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm so very conscientious about the way I smell. If I wear a pair of socks, I CANNOT put them back on even if I wore them for five minutes. I often bathe twice a day. My hair though, I can't wash more than three times a week. It falls out if I do x.x

My opinion on guys' smell? I prefer natural smell. But I can't stand when their hands smell like they've been scratching themselves all day. *shiver* I'm very particular about washing hands.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No they do not.



Okay that's good because guys smell me too often for my liking and i was wondering why.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No they do not.



Really? Because I like the way guys smell.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Really? Because I like the way guys smell.


I don't smell guys so I wouldn't know.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't smell guys so I wouldn't know.



I do. <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I do. <3


You would.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Okay that's good because guys smell me too often for my liking and i was wondering why.


 
It's hygiene problem. They need to shower everyday. At least gay guys are about being clean.



RetroCorn said:


> Really? Because I like the way guys smell.


 
You like half a can of Axe mixed with body sweat? Eww.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You like half a can of Axe mixed with body sweat? Eww.



Take all that off and someone who recently washed with soap, yes.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You like half a can of Axe mixed with body sweat? Eww.



WTF is it with Axe, anyway? It's not that good.

It's all because of those stupid commercials, I bet.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Take all that off and someone who recently washed with soap, yes.


Smell my crotch. I 420 SHOWER EVERAH DAY DAWG


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 6, 2010)

Axe is horrible I've never used it and never will,my preferred deodorant is Irish Spring because it has a cool name and it's green also I like the smell =).


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Axe is horrible I've never used it and never will,my preferred deodorant is Irish Spring because it has a cool name and it's green also I like the smell =).



That's soap, not deodorant.

But it smells nice, yes.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That's soap, not deodorant.
> 
> But it smells nice, yes.



No actually I have a deodorant that has the same smell =0


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 7, 2010)

One time when I was on my period a black guy walked past me and said "something smells delicious."


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 7, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> One time when I was on my period a black guy walked past me and said "something smells delicious."



i just died


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> did you oblige?



Of course not.  But it was still a compliment...




Tycho said:


> It's Roose.  What do you think? :V  The man prides himself on his ability to deny himself pleasure, for the sake of retaining an imaginary moral high ground from which he can wag his finger at others.



No, I didn't deny myself any pleasure, nor did I (nor do I) remain virgin so I can wag my finger at others.  You're quite capable of wagging your own finger, so you certainly don't need my help.  I do it for myself, alone.  Just because you and others choose to throw away your virginity doesn't allow you to point fingers at those who haven't.  Note I said "point", not "wag".


----------



## Marietta (Feb 7, 2010)

This has happened to me once or twice...
I seem to smell like onions sometimes... and yet, that's when guys are more likely to come and pester me to get in my pants...

Onions! I smell like onions! Even though I hate onions!

I do not know... chemicals are strange, I leave those to the scientists instead, I want nothing to do with them.

It also happens when I'm on my period as well. After all, that's around the time the body's natural function to mate begins (ovulation).
Generally I tend to become a bit more horny around this time, so it doesn't really surprise me...

Though it's always annoying.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 7, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> No, I didn't deny myself any pleasure, nor did I (nor do I) remain virgin so I can wag my finger at others.  You're quite capable of wagging your own finger, so you certainly don't need my help.  I do it for myself, alone.  Just because you and others choose to throw away your virginity doesn't allow you to point fingers at those who haven't.  Note I said "point", not "wag".



Oh, bullshit.  You like to say "you threw away your virginity" an awful lot, as if EVERYONE in the world is supposed to share your view that it's something SUPER PRECIOUS AND VALUABLE, to be bronzed and placed on your mantle to be fucking worshipped.  "Virginity" is just a weapon for you, a weapon against those you deem to be morally/ethically deficient, to try to make them feel "dirty" or "slutty" so that you can feel better about your own life as a whole, not simply where sex and virginity is concerned.  It's your pathetic little stepladder upon which you climb whenever you feel threatened by the idea of society not dancing to the same tune you do, so that you can snipe at them from on high with feeble attempts at character assassination and "I told you so I told you so I told you so" reactionary rhetoric.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh, bullshit.  You like to say "you threw away your virginity" an awful lot, as if EVERYONE in the world is supposed to share your view that it's something SUPER PRECIOUS AND VALUABLE, to be bronzed and placed on your mantle to be fucking worshipped.  "Virginity" is just a weapon for you, a weapon against those you deem to be morally/ethically deficient, to try to make them feel "dirty" or "slutty" so that you can feel better about your own life as a whole, not simply where sex and virginity is concerned.  It's your pathetic little stepladder upon which you climb whenever you feel threatened by the idea of society not dancing to the same tune you do, so that you can snipe at them from on high with feeble attempts at character assassination and "I told you so I told you so I told you so" reactionary rhetoric.



Thanks for the laugh, Tycho... I needed it.  Have fun drowning in your own venom.........


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

I noticed a lot of people talking about washing, I don't think you can wash off pheromones, on account of that their produced constantly.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I noticed a lot of people talking about washing, I don't think you can wash off pheromones, on account of that their produced constantly.


So is sweat, dead skin flakes, skin oil and body odor in general.

...all of which you can (and should) wash off occasionally, unless you're an android.  Then I suppose you can get away with not bathing.  Tho if you don't, some smartass will write "wash me" in the layer of dust covering your ass.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Telnac said:


> So is sweat, dead skin flakes, skin oil and body odor in general.
> 
> ...all of which you can (and should) wash off occasionally, unless you're an android.  Then I suppose you can get away with not bathing.  Tho if you don't, some smartass will write "wash me" in the layer of dust covering your ass.



Coming from Mr. "I shower twice a week" :V


----------



## fishbones (Feb 8, 2010)

I might be wrong here, but I was under the impression that we *DO* give off pheromones, and it does tend to smell good to the opposite sex. I thought that you release it in your sweat, but because bacteria feed off of it (especially around the gland areas of the armpits), if you have poor hygiene the bacteria will overpower your natural scent, thus making you disgusting.

Like I said, could be wrong, but I was sure that was how it worked.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Women hate the way men smell.  Women hate the way a man smells less when they are genetically compatible.

You and that woman were probably genetically compatible.

These are scientific facts.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> So is sweat, dead skin flakes, skin oil and body odor in general.
> 
> ...all of which you can (and should) wash off occasionally, unless you're an android.  Then I suppose you can get away with not bathing.  Tho if you don't, some smartass will write "wash me" in the layer of dust covering your ass.



Telnac I find your senile delusions to be absolutely adorable. :3c


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

I am not an expert but I used to love the way my ex smelled, even if he was all icky and sweaty.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello Kylie I am glad to hear that you think I am amazing.  I do try my hardest.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

y-you're a cigarette?! -tries to light you-


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> y-you're a cigarette?! -tries to light you-



woah hey there

call me old fashioned but I never let anyone smoke me on a first date

BUH-DUN-TISH~ 8)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

;D?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

derp


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Coming from Mr. "I shower twice a week" :V


Uh... what?!?  I said on many posts in two threads that I shower frequently.  I just wash my hair twice a week.  The rest of the time, I rinse it.

Hell, I'm pretty anal about my hygiene.  I wish more people were.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Uh... what?!? I said on many posts in two threads that I shower frequently. I just wash my hair twice a week. The rest of the time, I rinse it.
> 
> Hell, I'm pretty *anal* about my hygiene. I wish more people were.


 

You said anal. 

That is all.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 8, 2010)

i wash my hands 10 times a day -_-


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2010)

*lol*  Late night in the Den.  Yeah, expect much gutter humor.



Dyluck said:


> Women hate the way men smell.  Women hate the way a man smells less when they are genetically compatible.
> 
> You and that woman were probably genetically compatible.
> 
> These are scientific facts.


What's actually odd is the fact that I first knew my marriage was screwed when my ex-wife's scent changed.  Before, I liked the way she smelled, but it suddenly became acrid and slightly offensive.  This was _*just before*_ she started to act like a bitch toward me.  You can't tell me that there wasn't some funky subconscious biochemistry going on there.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Uh... what?!?  I said on many posts in two threads that I shower frequently.  I just wash my hair twice a week.  The rest of the time, I rinse it.



Why only twice a week? 

Is shampoo expensive where you live or something?


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Why only twice a week?
> 
> Is shampoo expensive where you live or something?


I have long hair down almost to my ass (and it'll be to my ass again soon.)  There's a discussion about hair in the Off Topic board if you want all the details, but here's the crux of it: if I wash my hair daily, it strips the natural oils & makes the hair brittle and hard to maintain.  Conditioner helps, but only so much.  So I wash my hair twice a week & only rinse it the rest of the time.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I have long hair down almost to my ass (and it'll be to my ass again soon.) There's a discussion about hair in the Off Topic board if you want all the details, but here's the crux of it: if I wash my hair daily, it strips the natural oils & makes the hair brittle and hard to maintain. Conditioner helps, but only so much. So I wash my hair twice a week & only rinse it the rest of the time.


 
I'm going to have start doing this, my hair is about mid back and i've noticed it has gotten weak and lost it's luster.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Feb 8, 2010)

kinda realtes to the topic you can buy Pheromone perfume and I've seen it work make sure not to wear it while riding the bus lol my friend did that and a blind guy a bum and some skater dude hit on her and tries to keep tho convo going


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Where would you buy pheromone colgne/perfume?


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm going to have start doing this, my hair is about mid back and i've noticed it has gotten weak and lost it's luster.


Yeah, that'll help a lot.  Also, _*never*_ blow dry it (if you do.)  That nukes long hair bigtime!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2010)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> kinda realtes to the topic you can buy Pheromone perfume and I've seen it work make sure not to wear it while riding the bus lol my friend did that and a blind guy a bum and some skater dude hit on her and tries to keep tho convo going


WTF?  Last I heard, they were still trying to isolate the exact compounds (good luck, there are dozens of them) that produce this effect.  How do they have pheromone perfume?

And no... Axe doesn't count.  It smells no different than other chemical-based crap.

[Edit]
ACK!  The dreaded double post.  Sure sign I've had too much to drink... or I'm posting too late at night.

Or both.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, that'll help a lot. Also, _*never*_ blow dry it (if you do.) That nukes long hair bigtime!


 
Thanks, how long did it take you to grow it that long?


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Where would you buy pheromone colgne/perfume?


google it she bought it at a passion party but they sell it off the internet too


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Kind of strange what we do for love, eh?


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Thanks, how long did it take you to grow it that long?


Hard to say exactly, since I grew it this long in stages.  I started growing it when I was 13, but my father wouldn't let me grow it back my shoulders until I had graduated high school.  Once in college, I grew it to the small of my back, but I didn't let it grow any more until I had graduated & gotten a job b/c I was afraid my hair length would prevent me from getting a good job.

Turns out, the game industry is 100% cool with any hair length!  After getting my first job in the industry back in '96, I just let it grow.  It wasn't long til it his its current length, and I've kept it more or less that long ever since.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

wow that's pretty kewl ive been growin it about a year and a half.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

Back in the day [last year] my hair went to my waist. Now it's shorter than most boys' around here. Woooo


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 8, 2010)

I used to have my hair long. It didn't work so well.

Now I keep it short. I mean, long hair doesn't really do well when you're working out. ^_^


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *lol*  Late night in the Den.  Yeah, expect much gutter humor.
> 
> What's actually odd is the fact that I first knew my marriage was screwed when my ex-wife's scent changed.  Before, I liked the way she smelled, but it suddenly became acrid and slightly offensive.  This was _*just before*_ she started to act like a bitch toward me.  You can't tell me that there wasn't some funky subconscious biochemistry going on there.



Sounds like she got body snatched. D:



Telnac said:


> I have long hair down almost to my ass (and it'll be to my ass again soon.)  There's a discussion about hair in the Off Topic board if you want all the details, but here's the crux of it: if I wash my hair daily, it strips the natural oils & makes the hair brittle and hard to maintain.  Conditioner helps, but only so much.  So I wash my hair twice a week & only rinse it the rest of the time.



Cut your hair, ya hippy.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

I love my long hair. I look like a douche with short hair.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love my long hair. I look like a douche with short hair.



I all around hate long hair, nothing personal but I think it just looks fugly...I would totally digg a chick with short hair too


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I all around hate long hair, nothing personal but I think it just looks fugly...I would totally digg a chick with short hair too


Well I take care of it so it looks good. People have told me I have beautiful hair unlike Mr. "I wash my hair twice a week" hippy dragon furry guy!


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I all around hate long hair, nothing personal but I think it just looks fugly...I would totally digg a chick with short hair too



this is why we can't be friends :c


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 8, 2010)

This is why I keep my hair short as fur, everyone loves it, and I don't look like a hippy


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 8, 2010)

I used to have long hair and the girls said I looked hot with long hair. I cut my hair short and spiked the front a bit and now Lesbians and gay guys think I'm hot. Isn't there a haircut that'll make everyone think I'm hot? Xp


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 8, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I used to have long hair and the girls said I looked hot with long hair. I cut my hair short and spiked the front a bit and now Lesbians and gay guys think I'm hot. Isn't there a haircut that'll make everyone think I'm hot? Xp


  Absolutely not! that would be too easy.


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love my long hair. I look like a douche with short hair.


 
This.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Pheromones are naturally occuring chemicals in the body.

When a person, or female catches your scent, it triggers a response in the brain that says "This guy is a Smexy devil. Oh Murr." 

Same goes for females. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Pheromones are naturally occuring chemicals in the body.
> 
> When a person, or female catches your scent, it triggers a response in the brain that says "This guy is a Smexy devil. Oh Murr."
> 
> Same goes for females. :V




I literally loled at this ^^

Edit: I'm STILL loling....


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I literally loled at this ^^
> 
> Edit: I'm STILL loling....



Don't "Lol" at Science you pagano.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I literally loled at this ^^
> 
> Edit: I'm STILL loling....



Someone's easily amused.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Someone's easily amused.



If he is easily amused, then let's talk about Hairsex.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I have long hair down almost to my ass (and it'll be to my ass again soon.)  There's a discussion about hair in the Off Topic board if you want all the details, but here's the crux of it: if I wash my hair daily, it strips the natural oils & makes the hair brittle and hard to maintain.  Conditioner helps, but only so much.  So I wash my hair twice a week & only rinse it the rest of the time.



Get a haircut, and you won't have all the problems, bub...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am easily amused though...especially when I'm hyped on Mountain dew 

Hairsex....wow that's not even funny at all.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I am easily amused though...especially when I'm hyped on Mountain dew
> 
> Hairsex....wow that's not even funny at all.



Hairsex...


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If he is easily amused, then let's talk about Hairsex.



I would totally have sex with your hair, it's way sexy.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hairsex...


Lol avatar hairsex.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lol avatar hairsex.


lol I remember that LOTD...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I would totally have sex with your hair, it's way sexy.



My hair is celibate.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My hair is celibate.



I'll just have to hair rape you then.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Furries love rape don't they?


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 8, 2010)

yeahhhh i know I do!! wait... >.>    <.<  :x


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> yeahhhh i know I do!! wait... >.>    <.<  :x


what


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 8, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I used to have long hair and the girls said I looked hot with long hair. I cut my hair short and spiked the front a bit and now Lesbians and gay guys think I'm hot. *Isn't there a haircut that'll make everyone think I'm hot?* Xp



Shave it bald.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 8, 2010)

TC, just take the complement and don't look any further into it. maybe this girl likes you or you just ate strawberries.   I've only recieved two complements in my entire live

"Nice eyes" i have piercing blue eyes... and
"You're not creepy you just look like it"  I'm going to take that as a complement


----------



## Tycho (Feb 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My hair is celibate.



It has a bit and then it sell a bit on the side?


----------

